
Show HN: Hacker News for Social Impact Work - dhruvkar
https://www.spane.org/
======
dhruvkar
Hi there, author here.

I really enjoy HN, and wish more communities like it existed for other niches.
This has been attempted for many niches already, with very few successes.
Nevertheless, here's my attempt! :)

This is my first "real" site with a back-end and everything. Would love
feedback from people who're looking for a news/community site for social
impact, social entrepreneurship.

------
IronWolve
Why does social impact only concentrate on the tech sector for participation
and avoids fraternity clubs and religious organizations? Top article about the
lack of food banks, which typically have been ran by charities, really avoids
that also. Most of the stories seem to exclude certain groups who routinely
give aid.

~~~
dhruvkar
I hadn't realized this was the case! Will keep an eye out and make sure
representation is fair.

I don't agree with everything that organized religion does, but I definitely
see how much value the societal/community aspect provides, and would want that
accurately represented.

------
TaylorAlexander
Hey awesome! I’ve found myself deeply interested in social impact work so I’m
going to follow this one!

~~~
dhruvkar
Awesome, glad to have you. It's very basic, so any feedback re: features and
bugs would help make this better.

